# Workaround For 8-channel HDMI Out on Mac



## EmagSamurai (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry if this has been addressed before, but I couldn't find it after a few days of searching. I've worked out a way to individually select each of the 8 channels individually on a Mac, when outputting over HDMI. This is similar to the workaround in the sticky as it uses Soundflower (download here). I used the latest version, which actually has support for 64 channel input and output. 

This is pretty straightforward once you have Soundflower installed and running. You need to go to System Preferences ->Sound -> Output, and set this to Soundflower (64 ch). 



Go to the MIDI controller via Applications -> Utilities ->Audio MIDI Setup, and select Soundflower (64 ch) as the output. In the image I’ve set the volume for channels 7 through 64 to zero, but it’s not necessary.



Next, open REW, and go to preferences. Set your output device as Default Device.



Now go to Applications -> Soundflower ->Soundflowerbed. This should load the application. It looks like an asterisk in your menu bar. When you click on that, you get a drop down. Mouse down and select HDMI under the Soundflower 64(ch) section. Now, click the asterisk again, and mouse down to the SoundFlower (64ch) and you get another set of options under routing. This is where the magic happens. Mouse over and set channels 2 through 64 to None. This deactivates each of those outputs. We only need one active at a time.



To begin with, I just ran a test tone from the REW generator to experiment. Go back to the Soundflowerbed icon and hover over Soundflower(64ch), mouse over to Channel 1, and you can select which output channel you want to route the sound to. For example, HDMI (1) corresponds to my L channel, HDMI (2) corresponds to my Center, and so on. I tried it with all 6 speakers in my living room setup. 



The key here is to have only 1 channel activated at a time. The OS wants to send the sound to all 6 channels (or 8) at once, but Soundflower will let you turn all of them off (or on) individually. 

Hope this is useful! This worked for me on a MacBook Pro running OS X 10.7.5. I'll be interested to know if it works for others.

*input Configuration Update*

I've noticed an intermittent issue where my UMM-6 is not recognized by REW. My Mac will immediately recognize it, and typically swaps the input in the system preferences to the UMM-6, but for some reason, REW does not see it despite all the other settings being correct. For now, the work-around has been to select the "Built-in Input" in REW. I'm not familiar with the other mics/sound cards, but this is how it's setup on my Mac.

Go to System Preferences -> Sound and make sure you click on the Input tab



Make sure your mic is selected (e.g. highlighted). You can also go to the MIDI controller via Applications -> Utilities ->Audio MIDI Setup and double check that your particular input device is active. Look for the microphone beside it.



Now open REW and go to the preferences. Select the Soundcard tab and under "Input Device and Input" you can select "Built-in input"



What's interesting about this is *sometimes* REW will recognize my mic when "Default Device" is selected in REW, and *sometimes* it won't. I haven't figured out why this is yet, but you have to make sure REW is not defaulting to your laptop/computer's built-in mic.


----------



## EmagSamurai (Sep 4, 2013)

I tried to update the first post with screenshots of each of the settings. They showed up in the preview, but I don't see them now. Could someone let me know if they are showing for others?

EDIT: Looks like they're showing up now.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Great post, thanks very much for documenting this. I'll add a link to the sticky on working around audio challenges when using REW under OS X.


----------



## EmagSamurai (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks! Glad I can contribute.

I suppose I could copy and paste everything into a post in the sticky. Being new to the forum, I didn't want to take too many liberties until I get a better idea of how you guys run things 

You guys can let me know if you would prefer I leave it here, or copy it into the sticky thread.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Can just leave it here.


----------



## EmagSamurai (Sep 4, 2013)

I've updated the first post with a section on setting the input devices. I've run into an issue with REW not recognizes my mic _*sometimes*_. For now, it's very inconsistent, but this is at least a work-around. Just be careful to make sure you're actually using the mic you intend to rather than the computer's built-in mic.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok;
I just bought a new 13-inch MacBook Pro with Retina display, pickup is Nov 4th.

I also have a Denon 4520CI, my current usage of REW was via Behringer 8000mMIC and Mobile Pre USB.
The below was 2 years ago with a Dell laptop, work issued, which no longer will accept outside software.









Now, when I hoop up that Mobile Pre USB to the MacBook Pro, then output HDMI to the front HDMI input, then I can select the speaker it will output to per the instructions above, so sweet!
I'll post my results here, computer hook up wise not acoustic results.


----------



## SHV (Oct 19, 2013)

This has been very helpful for someone trying to get past the initial set up hurdles using a Mac.

Steve


----------



## wes (Aug 19, 2009)

Sound Flower doesn't work with Maverick!


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

Got it installed today, but is it still necessary? I am guessing so, since there is no other way to choose individual channels to do a sweep.


----------



## ntran (Mar 25, 2015)

wes said:


> Sound Flower doesn't work with Maverick!


It works for me, no need to do anything special. Unfortunately it didn't work with my Lenovo as I can only get 2 channels, not all 8 channels even with ASIO. I am using the latest OS update. Just don't know how to get the sound to multiple speakers? I also use HDMI connection between my Mac and receiver.


----------



## nicknace (Feb 10, 2011)

Good morning. I'm unable to get any output via Soundflower to my AVR. I'd be grateful for any advice.

I set up everything per the instructions on the MiniDSP site "Using the UMIK-1 and REW with HDMI output - Mac".

No signal is output to the AVR by Soundflower, but if I set up output device as HDMI in Audio MIDI setup REW sends pink noise as expected to all channels at the same time. I would like to send the REW output to each channel... I'm sure I followed the instructions on this site. 

I've tried other ways to do it, but I'm either doing something wrong or the software is no longer compatible. If anyone has any tips I'd be very grateful.

My setup is as follows:
Macbook PRO Retina late 2013
OSX Yosemite 10.10.4
REW 5.12 running JRE 1.8.0_45 64 bit
Soundflower bed v1.6.6
connected to Harman Kardon AVR 3600 via HDMI

Many thanks

Nick


----------



## EmagSamurai (Sep 4, 2013)

Soundflower no longer seems to be playing nicely with REW and Macs. I found another work around and posted over on AVS. I thought it might be helpful here for those of you that don't frequent those boards as well. Copied and pasted directly from my other post.



I only had about 30 minutes to look at this, but here's a bit of a workaround. It will require having one channel that you manually "turn off." I used my sub channel and just turned off my sub amp. Anyway, hope this helps.


Open the Audio MIDI Setup utility



Click on the plus, add an aggregate device, then select HDMI. This will give you access to all the channels, but you only want to activate one at a time. Click the "Configure Speakers" button.

In the resulting window, make sure the "Stereo" Button is depressed. This will let you select the channel you want, and you can select from any of the channels available to your AVR. We need to manually turn one of these off, so as I mentioned, I set the "Right Front" to my sub channel, and then turned off my sub amp. Now you can use the "Left Front" to select whichever channel you want. I ran through all the speakers in my setup. Seemed to work.



You'll need to make sure you select the aggregate device in REW. Whenever you want to change channels, you'll need to go to the MIDI Setup utility and select the channel you want. Not much different than Soundflower. 

That's the best I can do for now.


EDIT: BTW, I ran a few sweeps and had no pops or buzzing.


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

EmagSamurai - Thank you very much :T


----------



## EmagSamurai (Sep 4, 2013)

Glad to help.


----------



## Audioguy (Jun 25, 2008)

Now that there is a Mac version, I am trying to get REW up and running. I have downloaded SoundFlower but, while it shows up as installed in one place, it shows not installed in another (when I pull down the star symbol at the top of the page).

From my App Folder:



Error Message:



I have downloaded multiple times and get the same result each time.

Help!!


----------



## EmagSamurai (Sep 4, 2013)

I would not use SoundFlower unless you absolutely have to. See the above post for a workaround.


----------



## Audioguy (Jun 25, 2008)

I am still getting random success on REW on my Mac seeing the miniDSP mic (with the provided mic cable) even though the Mac sees the mic?

I have been using OmniMic for as long as the product has been available and have successfully used a 10 meter USB extension cable since my equipment is in a separate room from my theater. That included running OmniMic on my Mac under Parallels (running Windows 7). What solution are others using on a Mac running REW so that I can still operate a distance from the mic?

REW provides a number of benefits for me over OmniMic (test signals to 8 vs 6 channels; internally generated test signals; more analysis options and some easier to understand outputs.) But the key advantage of OmniMic is I had it operational 5 minutes out of the box. I probably have 4 or 5 hours invested so far and still can not take my first measurement with REW and it is real important for me to do so.

HELP


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

Very good post.

Still learning/waiting to learn the REW.The few times I've looked at it, the information appeared to be 0-30 pages worth of reading.
Don't yet understand how making adjustments in it and using it make audio from say VLC player any better. REW changes correspond with MIDI?


----------



## Audioguy (Jun 25, 2008)

I remember now why I gave up on REW the last time. This time, however, my need is more pressing but and incredibly frustrated on why this takes so much effort to get it to just work. And please don't tell me this is "plug-n-play". It may be for some but not me.

Is there anyone in the Atlanta, GA who has REW running on a Mac? I will buy lunch (or dinner) if you are willing to spend some time with me and get this up and running and show me the basics. I need to be able to use the HDMI output so I can measure at least the 8 key channels. Another way might be to use some software so you can control my mac from wherever you are and get it up and running and demonstrate how to use and understand the basic functionality. I am willing to pay something to get this up and running sooner rather than later. I am, apparently, patience-less!! 

Thanks

You can PM me if you are willing to do this. A


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

What version of OS X are you running? The most common problem with the UMIK is that the connector needs to be pushed very firmly into the back of the mic, it is a very tight fit.


----------



## Zerodark30 (Jan 16, 2016)

EmagSamurai,

Thank you very, very much for the workaround ! I never cared much for Soundflower since in my case it has proven to be unstable, and yesterday ceased to function altogether. Your post was a real lifesaver, so thanks again.

I do have some questions about the "isolation" of the signals that are directed to the various channels. While using the aggregate device I noticed that when i tested my Front Left, my Front Right also produced the the test signal but at a lower level. To see how much this affected my measurement of the front left, I physically disconnected the front right and repeated the front left measurement. Below 200 Hz the difference was certainly noticeable , at higher frequencies no effect was visible. Unfortunately, the graphs weren't saved (my bad) but I intend to repeat this experiment later today.

Question: am I doing something wrong or is a certain crosstalk between channels in this setup unavoidable ?

One remark: since I currently have no sub I cannot physically turn it off as described in your post. Could this be contributing to the "crosstalk" as described above.

love to hear from you !

Zerodark30


----------



## EmagSamurai (Sep 4, 2013)

I may be wrong about this, but if your system is setup without a sub, then your AVR will play that content in the other speakers. So it may be the LFE content you are hearing in the other speaker. I think the workaround will only work for a system with a system setup for a sub.


----------



## Zerodark30 (Jan 16, 2016)

EmagSamurai,

I hadn't realized that and it makes a lot of sense ! I'll test it when my sub is ready.

Thnaks,

Zero


----------



## EmagSamurai (Sep 4, 2013)

That's just a guess on my part, so that bit of advice is with about half what you paid for it


----------



## AlleyCat (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi EmagSamurai,
Thank you very much for the description of how to use an Aggregate device to quickly test 7 channels with HDMI. After trial and error I got this workaround to work with selecting Multichannel -> 2 channels (stereo). On my Mac selecting the Stereo config option was sending to signal to one channel regardless of which channel I selected. I had to experiment and discovered that if I select the Multichannel - 2 channels (Stereo) the signal finally was switching between the different channels. 

By the way, any idea how to measure Dolby Atmos (11 channels)?

Best regards,
AlleyCat


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

As of V5.17 beta 11 it should be possible to select HDMI output channels directly within REW rather than having to create and modify an aggregate device.


----------



## nsimanteris (Jul 11, 2016)

John,

Does this mean you do not need Soundflower either? I can configure all the HDMI connections and generate pink noise through my speakers, but I am having a hard time installing Soundflower on my Mac with OS Sierra. 

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

No, you shouldn't need Soundflower.


----------



## nsimanteris (Jul 11, 2016)

JohnM said:


> No, you shouldn't need Soundflower.


Thanks John.

Will try this out tonight.


----------

